# STX38 Blade removal



## TonyH (May 18, 2011)

A friend has this John Deere and has described to me the fiasco it it is to remove the blades. heractical way to get these blades off?

Can you use a floor jack on the front or the rear anywhere to get it up high enough to get an impact gun on the hardware? What size Nut/Bolt is it?
I can't see removing the entire deck to get at the blades.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

You could use a shop crane and sling on the front axle to lift the machine, then use jack stands to block it! Bye


----------



## Marcintosh (Apr 1, 2010)

*Dropping the deck is simpler*

Oh stop - it's easy to drop 8-D -
just drop the deck, pull it out, flip it over and have at it with an electric impact. It's a five minute chore to drop the deck. OTOH, I'm using an old GT262 and you don't state what your friends machine is so there's that to be considered as well. Though I'm fairly certain that all JD decks are removable, they just look like they are wretched to drop. 

Have him really read the manual carefully. He'll see that it's not as bad as it looks. By the second time he does it, he won't take 5 minutes. 

Begin by indexing the guide wheel supports so that when he pulls the pins, he can put them back where they belong without futzing around about it. Use a Sharpie to do that. The guide wheel supports pivot 90deg so that the deck will roll out from underneath the machine. 
Other than that there are no adjustments to make or chance to change anything.

The belt (on mine) comes off easily by releasing a lever and that moves an idler so that the belt nearly plops off.

There's a front attachment and two pins that support the rear and that's it. 

Takes longer to read this than to do it.

Really, it's a simple process and much easier (and safer) than trying to dangle the machine above himself.
G'luck
M.

What got me into the routine was that I had a spindle fail and I didn't have a choice in the matter. Didn't have the cash to have the dealer do it.


----------

